# SQL Server Connection



## gast (7. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Ich versuche seit einer Woche vergehlich mit Java eine Connection
zum SQL-Server zu erstellen. Habe jetzt mehrere Jar-Files im Classpfad
(msutil.jar, mssqlserver.jar, msbase.jar, eine jtsd1.2.jar)
Ich habe noch eine sqljdbc.dll wo ich nicht weiss wo sie hin muss....
das sind nun schon mehrere Treiber und die entsprechenden Source COde
bringen alle einen Fehler. entweder Connection Time out oder Class not found.

Hat jemand von euch einen einfachen beschriebenen Weg, wie man die Conection
herstellt? Ruhig für dummies, denn ich packe es echt nicht
 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

MArcus


----------



## DP (7. Mrz 2007)

ggf.erstmal firewall deaktivieren?!


----------



## siroFranz (7. Mrz 2007)

1. Treiber von mysql.org geladen
2. mysql-connector-java-5.0.4-bin.jar in java/..../lib/ext klatschen
3. den com/Meta-Inf und org Ordner  zu den Java class-Datein packen 
4.Classpath einrichten
Bsp.:
C:\Programme\Java\jre1.6.0\lib\ext\mysql-connector-java-5.0.4-bin.jar;C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.6.0\BIN;%PATH%
ist doch richtig?
5.los gehts 
ne vrbindung aufbauen und coden

vllt hilft dir das bisschen weiter :lol:  :lol:


----------



## DP (8. Mrz 2007)

siroFranz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ne vrbindung aufbauen und coden





			
				gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Connection Time out


----------



## bronks (8. Mrz 2007)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...
> zum SQL-Server zu erstellen. Habe jetzt mehrere Jar-Files im Classpfad
> (msutil.jar, mssqlserver.jar, msbase.jar, eine jtsd1.2.jar) ...


Nimm die jtsd1.2.jar aus dem Pfad. Das gibt sonst nur Probleme.

Ignorier das was der SiroFranz geschrieben hat. Er hat sich m.E. im falschen Thread verirrt.

Poste einen Beispielcode, bei dem das o.g. Problem auftritt.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Mrz 2007)

Und vorallem pack den Treiber nicht nach lib/ext *brrrr*


----------



## siroFranz (8. Mrz 2007)

was für brrrr
so hab ich es bei mir gemacht und es läuft wunderbar :meld:


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (8. Mrz 2007)

Toll..und wenn du die Anwendung an irgendjemand weitergeben willst darfste dir die Lib's aus den JRE-Ordnern rausziehen.

Ich kann auch nur eine einzige Klasse programmieren und da alles reinstopfen, dann läuft die Anwendung auch ...


----------



## gast (12. Mrz 2007)

Ich habe hier mal meinen SourceCode.

Im Netz fand ich die Datei sqljdbc_1.1.1501.101_deu.exe.
Habe diese gestartet und es wurde ein Ordner 
Microsoft SQL Server 2000 Driver for JDBC erstellt.

Dann habe ich die Dateien
-mssqlserver.jar
-msutil.jar
-msbase.jar
in den Classpath genommen.

Eine Datei sqljdbc.jar vermisse ich dort. Es gibt nur eine sqljdbc.dll.
Wo soll ich die hinpacken bzw. hat einer von euch die Datei sqljdbc.jar?
Was mache ich vielleicht sonst noch falsch?

Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung

Marcus





```
import java.sql.*;

public class connectURL {

  public static void main(String[] args) {

    // Create a variable for the connection string.
    String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://sql2.domainkunden.de:1433;" +
      "databaseName=sql_ha326_a;user=sql_ha326_a;password=*******";

    // Declare the JDBC objects.
    Connection con = null;
    Statement stmt = null;
    ResultSet rs = null;

     try {
            // Establish the connection.
            Class.forName("com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver");
                con = DriverManager.getConnection(connectionUrl);

                // Create and execute an SQL statement that returns some data.
                String SQL = "SELECT  * FROM zuege";
                stmt = con.createStatement();
                rs = stmt.executeQuery(SQL);

                // Iterate through the data in the result set and display it.
                while (rs.next()) {
                  System.out.println(rs.getString(2) + " " + rs.getString(3));
                }
     }

    // Handle any errors that may have occurred.
    catch (Exception e) {
      e.printStackTrace();
    }

    finally {
      if (rs != null) try { rs.close(); } catch(Exception e) {}
          if (stmt != null) try { stmt.close(); } catch(Exception e) {}
          if (con != null) try { con.close(); } catch(Exception e) {}
    }
  }
}
```
 :###


----------



## gast (14. Mrz 2007)

Hallo!

Vielleicht muss ich in der Regedit mit den Ports was einstellen????
Mit einem ASP-code funktioniert die Connection sofort ohne Probleme. :bahnhof: 

Wäre super wenn ich das Problem lösen könnte.

Danke
Marcus


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2007)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Vielleicht muss ich in der Regedit mit den Ports was einstellen????
> Mit einem ASP-code funktioniert die Connection sofort ohne Probleme. :bahnhof:
> 
> Wäre super wenn ich das Problem lösen könnte ...


Du hast bei der URL etwas vergessen.

Korrekt wäre es so:

```
... jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://localhost:1433;DatabaseName=...
```


----------



## gast (14. Mrz 2007)

String connectionUrl = "jdbc:sqlserver://sql2.domainkunden.de:1433;" + 
      "databaseName=sql_ha326_a;user=sql_ha326_a;password=*******"; 

Hab ich doch drin, oder nicht??

Marcus


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2007)

gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Hab ich doch drin, oder nicht?? ...


Ne!

...jdbc:*microsoft*:sqlserver...


----------

